# Defenders of Ulthuan, Sons of Ellyrion



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The long-awaited sequel to the High Elf tale _Defenders of Ulthuan_, titled _Sons of Ellyrion_ is destined for next year, but the very first piece of information about it has been released, the cover art. And its appropriately epic.

And not only that but the beginning of this story _Defenders of Ulthuan_ will be re-released around the same time, with a brand new cover itself. And together they make an awesome spread.

I wasn't initially interested in _Sons of Ellyrion_ for two reasons. The first being that I wouldn't be able to get _Defenders of Ulthuan_ and I didn't want to read the second half of a story without reading the first half. And the second reason is that I was cautious about this novel, Graham McNeill writes Space Marines well but Elves?, thats Gav Thorpe and Mike Lee's area of expertise. So I was unsure that this would be a good read. But ive decided to buy them both after seeing these solemn and cool covers, this is a duology I definitely want to read.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

In my honest opinion, with as much bias exempt from this, _Defenders of Ulthuan _is the best Warhammer Fantasy book out there. I'm not even spinning a lie, it is on par with both the *Malus Darkblade *and the *Sundering Trilogy *- with perhaps a little less dark-humour as the former and emotion as the latter.

The action sequences or ''set battles'' are incredible. The battle for Eagle Gate (Or was it Griffon?) and the naval strike at Lothern is just epic...

McNeill's 40k is excellent, only beaten by Abnett, only rivaled by AD-B, but his fantasy? I don't think it can be touched.


----------



## Malcador (Nov 19, 2010)

_Defenders of Ulthuan_ is a fantastic book, can't wait for the conclusion.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I suppose this gives me even more of an excuse to read _Defenders of Ulthuan_ now (despite having said that when _Sons of Ellyrion_ was confirmed a while back ) it's been on my shelf far too long.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree. I actually did not skip CotE's interview find with McNeill to 5:15. I listened to the whole thing because it sounded good.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Graham writes elves just fine. Haven't you read _Guardians of the Forest_?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

AK74Bob said:


> Graham writes elves just fine. Haven't you read _Guardians of the Forest_?


Yeah, I didn't rate it that highly to be honest.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Too each his own, but I thought overall it got positive reviews.


----------

